# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση lovebird

## pefthimiadis

Καλησπέρα.  Από χθες ξεκινησε η σχεση μου με ενα lovebird . Καθώς αρχάριος με τα πουλιά ψαχνω λεπτομεριες για την εξημερωση και την φροντίδα του αλλά βλέπω ειναι διασπαρμενες οι πληροφοριες.. υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό thread που να τα εμπεριέχει όλα?? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες!!! 

Εδώ θα βρεις όλες τις σχετικές πληροφορίες! Δες τα άρθρα και ότι παραπάνω διευκρίνιση χρειαστείς, εννοείται μας ρωτάς!!!

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!
(7) {Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους
(8) Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός
(9) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(10) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(11) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(12) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(13) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(14) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(15) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(16) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(17) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(18) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(19) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(20) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(21) Πτερόροια

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αρχικα αν το πηρες τωρα αστο μια εβδομαδα και μετα αρχισε την εκπαιδευσ

----------


## pefthimiadis

Ευχαριστώ για την θερμη υποδοχή σας! 
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω εξοπλίσει το κλουβί με 2 ταιστρες που βαζω σπορους κλπ, ενα πιο μικρό που μου δωσαν κάτι πολύχρωμες βιταμινες και έβαλα και ενα στικ.. επίσης εβαλα και καθρευτη αν και διαβαζω τελευταία ότι ειναι βαναυσο.. μήπως να το βγάλω? Οπως επίσης επειδη δουλεύω σε μπαρ λειπω απο τις 4 το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 3το πρωι περίπου.. μηπως ταρασει τον κυκλο του? Βέβαια δεν τον ξυπναω μόλις έρχομαι. Αν και δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω αν κοιμάται ή όχι γτ απο την πόρτα που κοιταω δεν αναγνωριζω αν τα ματια του ειναι κλειστά ή όχι 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καθρεφτη και στικ οπως και κοκκινες πρασινες βιταμινες ειναι αχρηστα
Με αυγουλακι και λαχανικα εισαι οκ

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες !! 

Διαβασε προσεκτικα οσα αρθρα σου παρεθεσε παραπανω η Κωνσταντινα και ολα θα πανε απλα υπεροχα. 

Την πολυχρωμη βιταμινη και το στικ , να τα πας πισω στον pet shopα να τα φαει αυτος και οσο αντεξει.  :winky: 

Μονο φρεσκα πραγματα που εχεις φτιαξει ο ιδιος και ξερεις τι ειναι , θα δινεις.   				 				Συνταγές αυγοτροφής. 

Ο καθρεπτης δημιουργει επιθετικοτητα * τον πετας. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## pefthimiadis

Να ρωτήσω.. πειράζει αν βάζω ήχους απο lovebird με το κινητο που και που να μν νιωθει τοσο μόνος? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pefthimiadis

Επισης παρατηρω ενω κάθεται στην πατηθρα με κοιταει και κανει 2-3 γυρες γυρω απο τον εαυτό του. Τι σημαίνει αυτό? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pefthimiadis

Και ενώ πλησίαζω το κλουβί του τραβιέται και πάει σε όποια πιο μακρινή γωνιά μπορεί μόλις φεύγω έρχεται ολο και πιο κοντά και κολλάει το ραμφος του στ κλουβί και με κοιτάει! Ακομα προσπαθει να με συνηθισει? Σήμερα του εβαλα ψιλοκομμενο μήλο στην ταιστρα αλλα τπτ.. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα και να χαίρεσαι το νέο φτερωτό σου φιλαράκι! Βάλε μας αν θες και μια φωτογραφία να το καμαρώσουμε και μεις! Απ ότι είδα δεν το έχεις πολλές μέρες οπότε είναι ακόμα στο στάδιο που προσπαθεί να συνηθίσει εσένα και το νέο του περιβάλλον και γι αυτό απομακρύνεται όταν το πλησιάζεις! Αντί για ήχους από άλλα πουλάκια του είδους προσωπικά θα σου έλεγα καλύτερα να του μιλάς εσύ με γλυκό και ήπιο τόνο ή να του βάζεις μουσική να ακούτε μαζί! Δώσε του λίγο χρόνο ακόμα να σε μάθει και με καθημερινή προσέγγιση χωρίς να το πιέζεις γενικά όλα θα γίνουν!

----------


## pefthimiadis

Με το που μπορεσω να βγαλω μια δυο καλές θα ανεβάσω! Βασικά σήμερα για κάποιο λόγο ολη την ώρα γυρνάει γύρω απο τον εαυτό του. Τι θελει να μας πει? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pefthimiadis

κανει επανελλημενα οταν με βλεπει αυτό. πολλους γυρους γυρω από τον εαυτό του..
ειναι κατι ανησυχητικό?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτό είναι το μόνιμο κλουβί του; Είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ μικρό, ακόμα και αν βγαίνει έξω μέσα στην ημέρα.

Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις μία 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα, μπορείς να βρεις με 20 ευρώ 



και να βάλεις φυσικά κλαδιά και παιχνίδια για να απασχολείται.  Δεν θεωρώ πως είναι πρόβλημα υγείας, αλλιώς δεν θα το έκανε μόνο όταν σε έβλεπε. Θεωρώ ότι είναι πρόβλημα του χώρου στον οποίο βρίσκεται. 

Αυτές είναι οι μικρότερες διαστάσεις που μπορεί να μπει ένα lovebird 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm

δες αυτό το άρθρο, παρόλο που είναι για κοκατίλ, ισχύουν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια 
*
Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*και αυτό:

*Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός*

----------


## pefthimiadis

Δεν σκοπευω να πάρω 2ο lovebird. Δεν θα υπάρχει προβλημα να ειναι μόνο του στην ζευγαρωστρα υποθέτω! Δεν γνωριζα αν και αυτος απο το pet shop μου προτεινε ενα πιο μικρο. Και το φοβηθηκα και πήρα αυτό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν θα έχει στη ζευγαρώστρα, βγαίνει το χώρισμα και γίνεται ένα μεγάλο κλουβί! Πασάς θα είναι εκεί μέσα! 

Πόσο πιο μικρό; Στο τέλος θα σου έδινε το χάρτινο κουτί που τα βάζουν μέσα για να τα πάρουμε σπίτι!  ::  

Πάρε τη ζευγαρώστρα, διαμόρφωσε την όμορφα με παιχνίδια και νομίζω πως θα σταματήσει να το κάνει αυτό. Εκτός αν το κάνει απλά από ενθουσιασμό που σε βλέπει, αλλά εγώ νομίζω ότι τον ενοχλεί ο τόσο μικρός χώρος  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! 

Οι κυκλοι που κανει το lovebird σου δεν ειναι προβλημα υγειας , ωστοσο ειναι τα πρωτα σημαδια stress. 

Τα lovebirds σαν ειδος ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα πουλια , πανεξυπνα και πολυ ενεργητικα. θελουν πολλα παιχνιδια και ανετο χωρο , γιατι βαριουνται ευκολα. 

Εαν  δεν του αλλαξεις αμεσα κλουβι θα συνεχισει να στρεσαρετε με αποτελεσμα  να αρχισει να μαδιεται και να δαγκωνει "κανει πληγες" στο στηθος του και  τα ποδαρακια του.

----------


## beak

Και εγώ μόλις είδα το βίντεο αυτό που παρατήρησα πρωτο ήταν οτι το κλουβί είναι μικρο.
Η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού προφανώς είναι απο στρές.
Μέχρι να αλλάξεις κλουβί, θα πρότεινα να χαμηλωσεις την πατηθρα για να έχει το πουλί λίγο αέρα απο το πανω μέρος του κλουβιου.
Οταν ξαναδεις τον πετσοπα να του πεις να πάει να περάσει το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του σε WC!

----------


## pefthimiadis

Ηρθε σήμερα και το καινούριο κλουβί! 
Σας βαζω καποιες φωτό μηπως εχω βάλει κάτι λάθος! 





Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ καλυτερα τωρα συνεχιζει να κανει τις περιστροφες ?
Καλo ειναι να μην εχει τοσο πολυ φαγητο μεσα στο κλουβι του .

----------


## pefthimiadis

Ναι σταματησε! Ξεκίνησε βέβαια να κελαιδα ασταμάτητα! Πιστεύω απο τον ενθουσιασμο του... αρα να αδειασω την μια ταιστρα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν μπορω να διακρινω τι εχουν μεσα αν ολες εχουν μιγμα σπορων να αφησεις μια

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιος !! αυτη ειναι κλουβαρα, να παιζει, να σκαρφαλωνει , να γουσταρει. 

Συμφωνω με τον Νικολα , πολυ φαι. μια κουταλια της σουπας πληρες μειγμα την ημερα , ειναι υπεραρκετο για ενα lovebird. 

Εγω θα εβγαζα τελειως τις πλαστικες πατηθρες. ολα ξυλινα ... να μυρισει φυση η νεα του κλουβαρα. 

Το σουπιοκοκκαλο γιατι ειναι κιτρινο ? τι ειναι γευση μπανανα ?  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

πολυ ωραιο το κλουβακι,τωρα μαλιστα,το ιδιο εχω και εγω αν και θα μπουνε 2 λοβακια....

----------


## pefthimiadis

Ναι με γευση μπανανα είναι!! 
Εχω τις ξυλινες του κλουβιου αλλά είναι για να κουμπωνουν μαζι με το χωρισμα οπότε θέλουν τροποποιηση..  
Μιγμα σπόρων ειναι τα 2 και το 3ο βιταμινες κλπ (κατι χρωματιστες μου δωσανε στ pet shop )
Εντωμεταξυ ψαχνω τσαμπί κεχρί και δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά (Σέρρες)  για να εξοικειωθούμε και να τον βγαζω και εξω απο το κλουβί σιγά σιγά.. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Βαλε σε μια ταιστρα σπορους οσο για τις <<βιταμινες>> εγω δεν θα τις εδινα καθολου

----------


## lagreco69

> Ναι με γευση μπανανα είναι!!


Εγω για πλακα το εγραψα. τι αλλο ομως θα σκεφτουν για να πουλησουν. 

Τροτιμησε το παραδοσιακο Κόκκαλο σουπιάς. 





> Εχω τις ξυλινες του κλουβιου αλλά είναι για να κουμπωνουν μαζι με το χωρισμα οπότε θέλουν τροποποιηση..


Δεν θελει κοπο , θελει τροπο.  :winky:  Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου. 




> τα 2 και το 3ο βιταμινες κλπ (κατι χρωματιστες μου δωσανε στ pet shop )


Τις πετας ! αυτες περιεχουν ζαχαρη , χρωστικες και αλλα καλουδια. εαν θελεις να εχει υγεια που να μπορει να παει και για τριαθλο Συνταγές αυγοτροφής. 




> ψαχνω τσαμπί κεχρί και δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά (Σέρρες) για να εξοικειωθούμε και να τον βγαζω και εξω απο το κλουβί σιγά σιγά..


Ψαξε και σε καταστηματα με superfood , βοτανα η σε κανενα e-shop με την ονομασια  κεχρι Σενεγαλης. αν και με μερικους Ηλιοσπορους , μια χαρα θα καταφερεις να τον πλησιασεις.

----------


## pefthimiadis

Βρήκα κεχρί τλκ..
Ξεκινησα μολις να βγαλω τις περιττές ταιστρες και μολις καθησα διπλα του. Ξεκινησε πάλι τους κυκλους ..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ξέρεις πόσο μηνών είναι ;

----------


## pefthimiadis

Στο pet shop  με είπε απο 6μηνων εως 2χρονου δαχτυλίδι δεν έχει..  και αυτος απο το pet shop από όσο καταλαβα δεν ειχε επαφη με το αντικειμενο

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Νομίζω οτι οφείλεται σε πολύμηνη και κακή παραμονή σε κλούβα με πολλά άλλα πουλάκια. Χαρακτηριστική συμπεριφορά πολύ στρεσαρισμένου πουλιού. Γνώμη μου είναι οτι με υπομονή απο μέρους σου με τον καιρό θα υποχωρήσει.

----------


## pefthimiadis

Μάλιστα! Σήμερα μεσημέρι καθώς ειχα ανοιχτο το πορτακι και προσπαθώντας να του δώσω κεχρί με πήρε ο ύπνος! (δουλευω νύχτα ) με αποτέλεσμα ο φιλος μας ο ρικος να περιφερεται πλεον στο σαλόνι. Εχω καλύψει οτι επίφοβο για τραυματισμο υπάρχει. Προσπάθησα να τον δελεασω να μπει στ κλουβί αλλά τπτ. Δεν θελω να τον βαλω με το ζόρι θα τρομαξει πολύ.. ειναι απο τις 2 έξω.. τι μπορω να κάνω?? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όσο είναι έξω τον έχεις ταίσει; Αν πεινάει, βάλε του κάτι που του αρέσει στο κλουβί για να τον δελεάσεις και να μπει!

----------


## pefthimiadis

Δεν εχει φαει και εχω βάλει κεχρί μεσα + την μια ταιστρα στο κέντρο εσωτερικα του κλουβιου! 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagreco69

Δυστυχως !

Σβηνεις ολα τα φωτα και με μια πετσετα , την οποια θα ριξεις απαλα επανω του και μονο οταν βρισκεται στο εδαφος. 

Υπαρχει λογος που μαθαινουμε τους παπαγαλους να εμπιστευονται το χερι μας. με το χερι μας επιστρεφουν στο κλουβι τους. καποιοι επιστρεψουν και μονοι τους. αλλα στην πλειοψηφια με το χερι μας.

----------


## pefthimiadis

Το εχω διαβασει γι αυτό προμηθευτηκα και κεχρί. Δεν ειχα σκοπο να τον βγάλω ακομα έξω.. 
Θα προσπαθήσω με καποιο κόλπο να τον δελεασω να μπει. Αλλιώς αναγκαστικα θα χρησιμοποιήσω την πετσέτα.. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pefthimiadis

Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορω να τον πιάσω.. και δεν μπαίνει μεσα.. φοβαμαι ότι η πετσέτα θα τον τραυματίσει 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagreco69

Ακομα εξω γυρναει το παλιοπαιδο.  :: 

Παρακληση * αν υπαρχει καποιο εμπειρο μελος απο Σερρες , να επικοινωνησει με το μελος (pefthimiadis) . να γυρισει το lovebird στο κλουβι του.

----------


## pefthimiadis

Ναι ρε παιδιά... πιστεύω το βρηκε παιχνίδι γτ προσπαθω να τον βαλω μεσα.. μόλις τα παραταω αφού δεν έχει αποτελεσμα με φωναζει..λες και μ λέει "άντε κουραστηκες? "

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pefthimiadis

Επιτελους μετά από πολύωρη προσπάθεια και πολλά κόλπα πεινασε και μπηκε στ κλουβί του!! Ολα καλά! 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo S90-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

αχαχαχα σε ετρεξε ο αληταρας ε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα μην τον ξαναβγάλεις μέχρι να εξημερωθεί και να μάθει να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου! Είναι πολύ παίδεμα να τον κηνυγάς έτσι!

----------

